# Embarrassing habit that must be kicked



## Mominis (Jan 30, 2010)

As you guys know, we just bought our first mini and plan to show him in 2011. In order for us to afford to get all of the things that we need and keep him like a king (you know he's going to be spoiled rotten), I redid our budget last night. In so doing, I was looking for places to trim the budget and have made the decision to stop smoking.

I know it is a disgusting habit and I started smoking very young because I thought it was cool. I've been a dedicated smoker for over 20 years and I've never quit for a single day. I'm embarrassed to say that I average about two packs a day as does my husband. Between us, that is $20+/day in cigarettes, how stupid! And that is thinking merely from a financial standpoint, not withstanding the health issues that it causes. I can't believe how embarrassed I am to admit this on a forum, but my smoking habit is just out of hand. I did the math and when I realized how much we spent on such a stupid, filthy, and unhealthy habit, it really was a 'a-ha' moment, to quote Oprah.

I've set my quit date for February 1st. I'm trying to decide if I should go buy the patch or just quit cold turkey. If there are any other reformed smokers out there that can offer me some support or advice, I'd really appreciate hearing from you. Wish me luck!


----------



## chandab (Jan 30, 2010)

Just wanted to wish you luck and say what good incentive to quit... More money to spend on the horse.

I have never smoked, so have absolutely no advice on that, but good for you for deciding to quit.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 30, 2010)

I quit cold turkey,11 years ago. I ate gummy worms and hard candy,if I got the urge. I also just kept myself very busy,anytime I wanted to smoke I did something. I would put a load of laundry in,sweep floor whatever to keep busy. I took it hour to hour, day by day. I said well i'v gone 3 hours, well it's been 2 days I can't pick up a cigarette now. I also told my husband if I quit the money I saved would easily pay for another horse,that's great motivation




. You can do this!!! I wish you the best



.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 30, 2010)

I quit on Thanksgiving day, 1987, a month after sitting and watching my Mom die of lung cancer. I had to do it cold turkey, there were no aids back then.

I would talk to the doctor and get help, the first two weeks are tough on your own. Every time I almost lost it, I just flashed back to losing my Mom.

If you have kids, just picture them doing the same thing.

Congrats on deciding to kick the habit, just keep in mind that it will get easier, but do get help!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 30, 2010)

This past Wednesday (27th) was my 4 month anniversary. I smoked for about 45 years - up to 3 packs a day for the past year or so. Had never tried to quit because I didn't think it would ever happen. Was browsing the net one day and found a site that made it seem do-able even for me. I honestly didn't expect to quit (especially cold turkey) but here I sit without a cigarette for over 4 months - and with a savings of $1100.

This is the site that helped me. http://whyquit.com/

I wish you the very best of luck. As they say on the site - It isn't easy, but it is simple.

If you want to talk about it email or pm me.


----------



## Jill (Jan 30, 2010)

Please quit!

Last summer, I was diagnosed with lung cancer. I've never been a smoker and haven't been around 2nd hand smoke since my parents quit cold turkey in 1980. But, it still happened to me and there are NO words to describe how scary it is. Luckily for me, it turned out to be nearly a 1 in a million type of lung cancer (another member here though did have it when she was a kid), and the surgeon removed the upper lobe of my left lung on 8/21/09. It was major surgery, but I should be okay and I did not have to have chemo or radiation. I go for my first "followup" CT scan in about 1mos (already scared).

I got to live through something most smokers do not, and typically once it is diagnosed, survival is not very long at all. It's a terrible experience for the person and their families. By quitting, you get to reduce your risks of going through it -- remember, most people don't make it out of this diagnosis alive especially when it's related to smoking.

There are a lot of aids now to help you quit, both over the counter and prescription. Use whatever it takes! I know it's not easy. After all this time, my parents still say it is the hardest thing they ever did, but also one of the best things they ever did.

Wishing you the best luck and resolve!!!

PS just telling us here you want to quit is a big step... we're going to be here to cheer you on, and you won't want to let us down


----------



## Mona (Jan 30, 2010)

Kudos to you for wanting to *STOP*! I quit on March 1, 1999 after smoking for approximately 25 years. I did not use the patch or anything...mine was more along the lines of "cold turkey", however, with more minimal effects. The way I quit, was a gradual decrease in nicotine. I smoked the strongest cigarettes they made, and when I decided I might like to try to quit, I started to reduce the amount of nicotine strength in the cigs I bought. I Went from regular, then to light. Smoked "light" for 2 weeks, then went to "extra light" for 2 weeks longer. Then went "ultra light" for 2 weeks, then finally to "ultra mild", the lightest cig they made. I told myself that if I wanted to smoke, it HAD to be these, and I was not allowed to tape holes in filters or break filters off. I was allowed to smoke these as long as I wanted. I probably smoked them for a couple of months before I was ready to quit. I was smoking less and less as the enjoyment really was no longer there when you feel like you're sucking on air, and it got to the point where smoking was becoming more frustrating than enjoyable, so I set me quit date for March 1, and stopped. I went for 2 days without so much as a drag, then my daughter was here and I commented on how good it smeeled and pretended to reach for her smoke. Se passed it to me, I had a drag, and was SOOOOOOOO mad at myself for doing that, and I was sure never to take another...EVER! (and so far, I havn't) Since I was getting only .2mg of nicotine in the cigs, it was FAAAAAR less than even the lowest patch, which was 7 mg, so it would not have made sense to go to a higher, more addictive nicotine level. By the time I quit, it was more habit to break than nicotine addiction, and I do believe that is what helped me through it in being successful.

The main thing however that helped me along, was knowing my Mom had quit smoking before me, after probably close to 50 years of smoking. She quit using the patch, and near the beginning of her smoking cessation, my brother died. She would talk about starting again to help her through it. I would beg her not to, telling her Rick would not have wanted her to start again. We got through that together, and she never did light up. I was sooooo proud of her that she made it through the most difficult thing that life can bring, without lighting up, that when I quit, and felt overwhelmed, and stressed to the point where I thought I needed to smoke, I would think of Mom, and her willpower, and told myself if she could make it through the death of her own son without lighting up, than I can make it through a bad day! It worked, and I have been smoke free since.

On the downside, over the years, I did pack on 60-70 lbs, and find it very stressful on my body. So keep that in mind while trying to break the habit. If possible, don't eat fattening foods when you feel the urge...eat celery sticks or carrots, or get up as someone earlier said, and keep busy until the urge subsides.

I wish you all the success in your quitting! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## minih (Jan 30, 2010)

Kudos to you for wanting to quit, now you have just got to do it!! DO NOT WAIT UNTIL FEBRUARY 1ST!!! The reason I say that is you have the will power now, do it. I use to smoke and quit when I was smoking a little over a pack a day, started when I was young too, it was cool. I quit when I was 23. My hubby had been in the service and we were stationed over seas the darn things were so cheap over there when I decided to quit they had just gone up to 1.25 a pack after we got home. I was down to my last one when I decided I did not want to go to the store and pay that, smoked and enjoyed my last one and have not had one since!! Cold turkey is the only way. Hang in there! YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## SilverDollar (Jan 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your decision to quit! I've never smoked but I do know how serious an addiction it is. Add me to the cheerleading squad!



(That's quite a financial incentive!



)

Jill, so glad you're doing well after your surgery. I just read something about radon being the most common cause of lung cancer in non-smokers. Have you heard that? I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## Mominis (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow guys, I'm overwhelmed! I am literally sitting here with tears in my eyes. I am so thankful for your support. Your stories were all so moving and inspiring! Jill, your story was amazing. I will have you in my prayers at night for your upcoming CT scan. Appylover, thanks for the link. I will be using every ounce of support I can generate to kick this thing.

I went up to Walgreen's this afternoon and purchased Nicoderm CQ. I am joining their support website and I have told all of my closest friends that I am quitting. I am determined to beat this. I will probably jump on this thread to let off steam as I go through this. I am so thankful for each and every one of you who are on my cheerleading squad.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 30, 2010)

We're here for you whever you need us!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 30, 2010)

KUDDOS for making the decision, setting the date, etc.....

I quit smoking last March 24th and I did it cold turkey. The way I did it was to prepare myself mentally (like you've been doing), and then set the date. I made sure that I had smoked my last cigarette just before going to bed. I didn't want any cigs left around the next day!

Over the next few days I brushed my teeth a lot, drank lots of water and fruit juices, and chewed lots of sugarless gum. I also did what "CaseFamily" mentioned.....when I had an urge I did "busy work". I also worked on changing my "associations" with smoking, ie. no coffee or alchohol.......Chewing gum while driving...... I also found myself showering twice a day for a few, and washing ALL my clothes! (To get rid of the smell)

Is your husband planning on quitting with you? I hope so. Mine tried but pooped out on me. He's still smoking, but at least not in the house.

Let us know how Monday goes......and keep us informed! All the best to you!


----------



## Genie (Jan 30, 2010)

I quit in 1985. I had tried many times before before but never lasted for more than a day or two. What follows is what worked for me. There will be many other suggestions and success stories. This is only my story and what finally worked for me.

I had an anaephalectic shock reaction to a bee sting and was revived thanks to quick action by my husband.

The doctor told me that I would be on oxygen by age 60 if I continued smoking. My lungs filled and I had a heart murmur. He said that my blood pressure crashed faster due to being a smoker.

I quit that day, cold turkey. It was very hard and my chest was sore, like I was having a heart attack or something. The doctor said it was my lungs recovering that was causing the pain.

If you are under age 45 your lungs have a good chance to return to normal and healthy. After age 45 the lungs improve but likely won't return to normal.

The doctor said your body requires nicotine in a small quantity and your body naturally produces it.

If you smoke your body stops producing nicotine and it takes 3 days for your body to realize that you aren't going to give it some nicotine from the cigs. before it starts producing again.

So once you are past the 3 days it should get easier, as long as you don't tease yourself with nicotine in "stop smoking" products.

I had to stop doing all the things that triggered a cigarette. Sitting down for a tea/coffee after completing certain tasks for instance. I did a lot of walking and a lot of sleeping.

If you even take a puff you again tease your body and it stops the nicotine production and you have to start at "square one." I did find it helpful to get the odd "whiff" of smoke from someone walking along smoking and I eventually got to the point where I couldn't stand the smell at all.

It's difficult and you can only do it if you are strong willed i.m.h.o. The experts say that it is as hard as heroin to kick.

Wishing you sytrength and a strong will.....don't let any excuse drive you back to cigarettes because they are just socially unacceptable any more.

I really hope you can "beat them". Wishing you all the very best!


----------



## AngieA (Jan 30, 2010)

Please don't anyone tell her, her way of quiting will not work.........this is not the time to put doubt in Mominis mind.

Any way you stop smoking is the right way...I haven't smoked for almost 4 year....did it cold turkey.....if you want to call the Dr. telling me I was going to lose my legs from PAD......my surgery did not work....and I lost my kidney due to the by- pass to my legs.....I did not start again...You can do this......its not quiting...its I HAVE NOT SMOKED TODAY.....and thoses DAYS WILL ADD UP. I found if I said I had quit...people kept asking me me about it....when I said I haven't smoked today there wasn.'t much more to talk about I am not going to wish you luck...I know if you truly want to do this it will happen. Will say a little prayer to help keep you strong!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 30, 2010)

My husband is on day 8. He was diagnosed with Buerger's Disease this month and the only treatment is NO nicotene of any kind. He is taking all the help he can get, through programs and the doctor. Everybody has to do it however it works.

Someone suggested Tictacs, and he has found those helpful. He's trying to rearrange his day so he doesn't have the regular routine. So, what happens? We get an historic ice storm with power outage, work is closed, he's home with me all day, he's struggling to keep fuel for the generator and wood for our stove on hand. Maybe this is a good thing, as it certainly changed his routine!, but it has sure added to the non smoking stress.

Best of luck to you! I don't think anyone who hasn't tried to quit can even imagine how hard it can be.


----------



## wildoak (Jan 30, 2010)

Good decision!



My husband was a die hard smoker for many years, had tried but never succeeded in quiting until he got a prescription for wellbutrin. He was able to walk away from it and never look back, only took a couple of weeks to completely quit. I was in shock LOL, never thought it would happen. Sounds like a lot of folks here have been able to quit cold turkey, so it really boils down to how motivated you are and whatever works for you personally. Good luck, will be cheering for you.

Jan


----------



## bevann (Jan 30, 2010)

wildoak said:


> Good decision!
> 
> 
> 
> My husband was a die hard smoker for many years, had tried but never succeeded in quiting until he got a prescription for wellbutrin. He was able to walk away from it and never look back, only took a couple of weeks to completely quit. I was in shock LOL, never thought it would happen. Sounds like a lot of folks here have been able to quit cold turkey, so it really boils down to how motivated you are and whatever works for you personally. Good luck, will be cheering for you.Jan


I was up to 2 packs a day after smoking for 25 years.I was having major back problems and decided one thing I could do for better health was to quit smoking.I had 1 smoke on day one and NEVER again.I can't stand the smell now and didn't know how bad I STUNK until I quit. I just picked up a dirty ashtray every time I wanted a cigarette because that is how I thought smokers smell.It worked for me.Both my sons are heavy smokers and they call me the Smoker Police.1 son has major high blood pressure and other health problems-very overweight and I can't convince him to quit.Good luck-you can do it.If hubby quits with you it will be easier or ask him to go outside to smoke.Then you can get the smell out of your house and clothes.I do not permit smoking in my house and especially in my barn(that's a no brainer).I am so proud of you.I also read that everytime you want to smoke grab your mate, head for the sack and make some smoke in the bedroom-burns off some calories too.Keep us posted on your progress.Again good luck-you can do this.


----------



## Sonya (Jan 31, 2010)

If you are looking for ways to help with quitting...lots of people I know are trying the e-cigarettes, and so am I. They are an electronic cigarette and it seems to be working for them so far....and helping me....yes you still get nicotine from them, but no tar and over 350 less chemicals than your average cigarette. It looks like a plastic cig, it produces a water vapor that you can blow out that mimics smoking, it does not smell. You step down in the nicotine level...google them, there are many different makers. It is not a safe cigarette, but it is healthier than your average cig and can help. There is also the patches and nicatrol (by prescrip)...nicatrol is also a cartridge you suck on that mimics smoking, but there is also less chemicals and no tar, it does not produce the fake smoke like the electronic cigs. As for prescrips, I've heard Chantrix is the best, but it does have side-effects as do all meds. I have quit many times, quitting is not all that hard once you get through the first couple days...it's staying quit that is difficult. Longest I went is over 6 months. Check with your health insurance, lots of insurances now pay for the patches, as well as nicatrol and Chantrix...it will not pay for the e-cig though, but the cost is minimal compared to the cost of cigarettes today. Here is the brand I bought E-Cigs...since Friday I've been using them and I did steel 2 real cigs from a co-worker, so that's only 2 cigs 48 hrs, better but not quite quiting, but the e-cigs are helping tremendously...I haven't ripped anyone's head off yet. Good luck, it's very tough. Cold turkey does not work for me, I needed help everytime I quit....I use my high stress job as an excuse..lol.


----------



## Connie P (Jan 31, 2010)

I quit smoking September 1st, 2004 cold turkey and have never looked back. I also smoked for more than 20 years and was very worried about getting emphysema and ending up on O2 or laying in a hospital hooked to machines unable to breathe on my own. Those were the reasons I quit. I can tell you I have never felt better. That is truly the best thing I have ever done for myself. There is not one single thing about smoking that is good for you. I wish you all the luck in the world and you and your husband will have each other to lean on in those times of struggle.

My husband still smokes (probably more than ever) and I really wish he would quit, but it is a personal choice and I cannot force him to do anything.

YOU CAN DO THIS! YOU CAN!



Just chant that to yourself whenever you feel like breaking down. For me, the first 3 weeks were h _ _ _ , but after those 3 weeks it seemed to get easier all the time.


----------



## muffntuf (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a suggestion: Chantax. It's a prescription. I watched my BIL stop in 2 weeks with this aide, he hasn't looked back since. The reason he chose it - he had a mild heart attack at 42. It seemed to stop all cravings and allow the brain to re-wire itself. Something to look into. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Mominis (Jan 31, 2010)

Grrr.....I had typed this long reply and then my computer glitched and I lost it. lol

Thanks for the support! I really do appreciate each and every one of your stories. Hubby and I are quitting together. He's going cold turkey and I'm going on Nicoderm. Tomorrow is the big day and I'm actually looking forward to it!

I'm not going to retype the whole post that I had before as I think the internet monster may eat it again. But I am jotting down all of your suggestions to carry with me in a notebook in my purse. I'm going to go grab a bunch of sugarless gum and I am going to do a lot of talking to myself (I know I can, I know I can....).

Saving the money on cigarettes will more than pay for our new boy's board and the overage is going into his bank account for the 2011 show season. Heck, I won't even have to struggle to buy his show tack if I just save the cigarette money for the year. Now THAT'S motivation! Thanks again guys, you are all wonderful!


----------



## Miniv (Jan 31, 2010)

My smoking husband found this site.......He's joined......it's free!

http://www.becomeanex.org/

Thank you for your original post.......I think you were that one little extra "push". He's setting HIS DATE for quitting!!!


----------



## LindaL (Jan 31, 2010)

Mominis said:


> I've set my quit date for February 1st. I'm trying to decide if I should go buy the patch or just quit cold turkey. If there are any other reformed smokers out there that can offer me some support or advice, I'd really appreciate hearing from you. Wish me luck!



I am proud of you for making this decision! I wish you much luck in being able to quit smoking!

I just heard on the radio today that most insurance companies COVER meds and Dr visits to quit smoking now! If you are insured and are having a difficult time (or you find it more expensive to quit than to keep smoking) I'd go that route...the Dr may have some suggestions or meds that will help you!


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 31, 2010)

Good Luck! You can do it


----------



## Mominis (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks again all! I'm hoping to be able to do this without the doctor and keep the costs down, but if I must go see him, I will. I AM KICKING THIS HABIT. When I wake up in the morning, I will offically be a non-smoker.

Miniv, three cheers for your hubby! If he gets crabby, just have him pop on the thread and quit along with my hubby and I! The more, the merrier!


----------



## Mominis (Feb 1, 2010)

Morning guys! Well, day one of being a non-smoker and so far, I'm still alive. lol I had a craving when I got up and a nagging feeling I 'should' be doing something, but otherwise the patch seems to be doing it's work. Though I do feel a little itchy. However, the package warned that is one of the possible side efffects. It isn't bad, just barely noticing it. I'm not feeling particularly crabby or irritable. I'm even doing one of my anticipated 'trigger' things, and that is having my morning coffee. (It may be noon to you guys, but for we night workers, this IS morning. lol).

I put my first $6 in the horse's bank account. I know I would have picked up a pack on my way home from work last night, so I took the cigarette money and tossed it into his account. According to the Nicoderm calculator, in one year I will have saved over $5000.00. Funny, the most expensive and incredibly nice cart that I've seen was $5000.00. Maybe it's fate. lol

Miniv, tell your hubby that thus far, my research shows that quitting won't kill you on the first day...at least not yet. lol


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 1, 2010)

Keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MountainMeadows (Feb 1, 2010)

Congrats Mimi - if you have a BIG jar that you can add $6 to for every pack you don't smoke it will be really cool to see it filling up! That would be pretty good motivation. I still need to lose 40 lbs and for some reason showing me the 40 lb pile of lard doesn't seem to have the same affect as a jar of money would LOL I have been in denial for my entire life about how much my weight problem is affecting my longterm health - after all I feel pretty good and the fat fills out my wrinkles --

No - in all honesty -- major KUDOS for you to go for it -- I know it is really hard, but we are rooting for you! I see a fancy new harness in your future in no time!

Stac


----------



## Miniv (Feb 1, 2010)

Whoot Whoot!!!

Yes, I will tell Larry.



I did tell him how you put your first $6 in a savings jar.......(Another incentive!)

How's YOUR hubby doing?


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Glad to hear your following through on your quit.

One of the things I learned is that a "crave" doesn't last more than 3 minutes. Trust me.....no way I believed it until I timed one. I checked the clock, put my head down and just let myself flow with it. When it was over, sure enough it was less than 3 minutes. I was totally shocked because that crave is something that seemed to last forever.

Good luck. Hang in there. You CAN do this. Drink lots of cranberry juice for the first 3 days.....it helps flush toxins from your body.


----------



## Mominis (Feb 2, 2010)

Grrrrr.....again, the internet monster ate my long post.

So far so good. A few cravings last night at work, especially bad when smokers would walk by and I could smell it on them, but I just talked myself down. Hubby is also doing great on it. We have fussed at each other a couple of times, but quickly laughed it off as nicotine-related withciness. It's a nice bonding experience.

The horse fund has $30+ in it already. It's amazing. Stacy, you are so right! I'll have great tack because of this.

Appylover, the three minute craving is soooo true. That's really about all they last and they aren't nearly as bad as you'd think.

Miniv, tell your hubby two things for me, please. Number one, the patch rocks! The cravings are not at all bad and the only real issue is finding yourself mindlessly reaching for a pack of cigarettes that aren't there. And number two, tell him that the best thing that I did was telling people that I was quitting. It is like reverse peer pressure. I know my still-smoking buddies are thinking that I won't make it and I just love to have the chance to prove them wrong. lol

Thanks for the support guys. I like coming here and reporting my progress much better than I like the non-interactive Nicoderm support site. I know I have a cheering section here and I don't want to let you guys down. I'm so thankful to have you!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 2, 2010)

You guys are doing great,keep watching that money jar



.


----------



## Willow Tree Miniatures (Feb 2, 2010)

Pray about it... ask for help. Have faith that your prayers will be answered with help from above and your efforts.


----------



## Mominis (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys! Welcome to day 3. I have good news and bad news to report. Last night, I had to work with a co-worker that fortunately I only have to deal with once each week. He is the type that just irritates me in general and working with him is a nightmare! We both have very strong personality types and they really, really clash. I knew I was working myself up all day long about having to work with him. I was in tears (figure that out) by the time I pulled up to work knowing that I'd have to deal with him. Suddenly, I became totally irrational, ripped off my patch and bought a pack of cigarettes. I smoked and I'm not proud of it. This morning, I found the reason for my irritability. I won't be specific, but the other girls on here know what I'm talking about **wink**. I re-quit this morning and so far I haven't had any trouble. I am embarrassed to admit I fell off the proverbial horse, but I am right back on today.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 3, 2010)

I can tell you really wanna quit,don't be embarrassed. I hope you have a great day


----------



## minie812 (Feb 3, 2010)

Do not beat yourself up start again. One tip for me was when I got really wanting one. I would pull out an overflowing nasty ashtray with nasty butts and stinky butts and sit there and look at it and say this is going in MY lungs...and really SMELL it...YUCK! Remember the failure is in not trying!


----------



## sfmini (Feb 3, 2010)

That e cig might be for you.

When I quit in 1987, I 'smoked' my Bic at work








Just keep in mind, the absolute worst is the first 48 hours, then two weeks, and so on. If you can get two weeks under your belt, you are golden.

Did you take all the money out of your jar? Think you need to start over with that as well. Donate it to the American Cancer Society, or local Lung Association, don't spend it yourself.

Don't let anybody have such power over you that you would do something damaging to your health in response. You are only hurting yourself, not him, so don't let the ba$tard get you!!


----------



## Sonya (Feb 3, 2010)

Never quit quiting...there will be setbacks...but we are all pulling for you..it's hard, very hard. You CAN do it! How is your hubby doing?


----------



## Mominis (Feb 3, 2010)

sfmini, you're right, I shouldn't have let him get to me. Frankly, I think I "used" it as an excuse subconciously. So, I quit again this morning. So far, so good. I even had to go to a bar today in one of the towns south of here that still allows smoking indoors to do a presentation and I had no trouble at all not smoking. The smell was there and so was the craving, but I kept it well in hand. I was actually quite proud of myself for that.





You know, I may just try that e-cig. I was "smoking" a straw, lol. I thought I was a little silly for doing that, so I'm glad that you said you did the same with your pen.

No, I did not take the money out of my jar. Giving it to the American Cancer Society is a really good idea though. I'm going to really think about doing that. I have to add today's money to it. I was going to fine myself for somking last night and make myself pay in double for it.

Hubby did break last night when he saw me do it, but he was better about it than I. However, today I have stayed nicotine free and I noticed he sneaked out during my presentation. I have a good notion that he nipped out to smoke, but I'm not going to ask him about it. I'm going to let him tell me. lol I don't want to rake him over the coals about it because it has to be his decision to quit and not mine. If he wants to break and smoke, then I can't force him to not do it. As I've learned in life, the only person that you can actually control is yourself. I just keep repeating that. Anyway, he didn't force me last night or even give me a real hard time about the fact that I did break. However, he complimented me on pulling myself together today. The positive reinforcement from him was very helpful.

Thanks for being with me on this. It is a journey, but I'll get there in the end.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 3, 2010)

_[SIZE=12pt]OMG that's great.... I commend you for your willingness to make the necessary changes towards a HEALTHIER way of life and to also be able to accomplish what you want with your beautiful NEW horse. You need to pat yourself on the back....[/SIZE]_


----------



## sfmini (Feb 4, 2010)

I saw this quote today and thought of you.

"It is a waste of energy to be angry with a man who behaves badly, just as it is to be angry with a car that won't go." - Bertrand Russell


----------



## Miniv (Feb 4, 2010)

I am SO glad you aren't just throwing up your hands and giving up because of one mistake.......I am rooting for you!

And good for you about not judging your husband for his sneeking.....or using it as a reason to sneek too! (Larry and I fell into that trap when we tried to quit a few years ago.)

Last March when I decided to quit and Larry agreed he'd do it with me I was so happy because it's added support - for BOTH. But then he fell off the wagon.......I didn't say anything negative to him, just asked that he not smoke in the house or in front of me when we were all in the car together. (We used to smoke in the office only....otherwise, outside.) It was hard having the cigs around, but I was psychologically ready to stick to it......

I hope Larry sticks to his guns and follows through with HIS "quit date". He joined an online support site and THEY gave him a quit date according to a questionnaire he answered. Interestingly, he was all set to quit on Feb. 15th. But THEY pushed it off to MARCH 15th.






Hey, that'll almost be MY ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY!


----------

